# Exploit für Sicherheitslücke in Google Chrome [Update]



## Newsfeed (6 September 2008)

Mit der Vorgehensweise bei der Veröffentlichung seines Webbrowsers Chrome macht sich Google anscheinend keine Freunde unter Sicherheitsexperten. Selbst das BSI warnt mittlerweile vor dem unbedachten Einsatz der Software.

Weiterlesen...


----------

